# Sporterize Question



## CRT (Oct 31, 2008)

I want to buy a rifle and while looking at gun broker I found a Mosin Nagant 91/30 in 7.62x54R. I saw the thread on a sporterized Mauser and was very impressed not only with beauty of the gun, but with the fact that it becomes unique in a world of clones. 

My question is, could I purchase one of these Mosin's and then have a gunsmith sporterize it? If so, about how much would it cost? 

I don't know anything about gunsmithing so please for give me if I sound ignorant. Also, does anyone know of any gunsmiths in GA that would do such a thing (assuming it can be done)?

Thank you.


----------



## weagle (Oct 31, 2008)

While the Mosin Nagant is a pretty good design for a battle rifle,  I wouldn't choose one for a sporter project.

Some things that make it less than ideal:

Split rear receiver bridge means mounting a scope is a pain.

Very few parts, barrels, triggers, stocks available.

Pretty much limited to the original caliber due to bolt face and mag configuration.

I think you will be a lot happier if you start with a mauser style action.

Weagle


----------



## CRT (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, I found a mauser 8mm for $57 (item # 114871511). How much do you think it would cost to sporterize it?

Thanks.


----------



## weagle (Oct 31, 2008)

You can expect to spend about $125 - $175 for a good mauser donor action.  Then you'll spend another $250 - $350 if you are very frugal, patient and can do some of the stuff yourself.

Here's a few good threads to read regarding sporterizing mausers:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=58867

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=93297

It takes some planning to stay under $400

If you just want a nice mauser actioned sporting rifle it is much easier and economical to just buy an interarms mk X, JC higgins model 50, Herters J9 or other commercial mauser rifle.

Here's a really nice commercial mauser for $425.  It would cost $700-$800 to build one that nice from a military action.

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8862850

I do not listen to my own advice however as I still love to sporterized mausers.

Weagle


----------



## AR-Trvlr (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd only sporterize a mauser if you're doing the work yourself, and the thrill of the project is the real purpose.

If you just want a sporterized mauser, buy one that someone else has done the work for you.  It'll be much cheaper in the long run - you typically don't get all of your money back on them, especially if you're paying someone else to do the work.

Now, if you're looking for a high-dollar custom rifle built to your funky specs and measurements as your 'forever' gun, by all means go for it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 1, 2008)

There is a very good book on beginners gunsmithing called gunsmithing made easy by Bryce Towsley.I have seen this book in the sporting goods section at wal mart.(thats where I bought mine)If you have any mechanical ability at all (can do your own brakes)and can follow directions then a custom sporter mauser project is rewarding easy and satisfying. 
Good luck BHJ


----------



## CRT (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I think I found a Tikka 7mm Mag that I'm going to get instead.


----------



## njanear (Nov 2, 2008)

5pointCal said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I think I found a Tikka 7mm Mag that I'm going to get instead.



Great decision there..  I love the Mosins but by the time you can turn that 'sow's ear into a silk purse', you would have probably spent enough to buy that Tikka and a nice scope for the same amount.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Mauser in Atlanta?*

To everyone who has posted pictures of their sporterized mausers, and they all look beautiful btw...thanks a lot, I think I'm hooked.  

Whats a good place in the atlanta area to buy a cheap mauser?  I'm looking for something in good enough condition to shoot as is.  Plan is to drill and tap for scope, bend bolt handle, figure out a way to clear the existing safety (see through rings maybe? temporarily), and take it to the woods with a box of remington core-lokts.  All the other fun stuff can come at a later date as funds come in.  Just looking for a dependable affordable gun to take to the deer woods other than my shotgun.

Also, saw a kit that has a bolt handle where you cut off the existing handle, drill a hole in the bolt, cut threads, and bolt on a new bolt handle.  Any comments on this method versus welding on a replacement?

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/st...x?p=76&title=98 MAUSER CONVERSION BOLT HANDLE


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2008)

What about a yugo M48.  I read everywhere that these are plentiful and inexpensive.  Any ideas on a location?


----------



## thomasr (Nov 12, 2008)

Nitram4891 said:


> What about a yugo M48.  I read everywhere that these are plentiful and inexpensive.  Any ideas on a location?



My sporterized Yugo 24/47 is now my favorite hunting rifle.  Here's the thread about my adventures.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=119489

Only thing about the Yugos is that they are a mid-length cartridge.  If you're thinking about re-barreling and turning it into another caliber, .243, .308, 7mm-08 are some that will work. It's a lot of work and effort to turn them into a long length caliber like 30-06, .270 for example.  All that said there's absolutely nothing wrong with the good ole 8mm.  Great whitetail and hog round.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2008)

Your original post about that build is what inspired me.  That rifle looks amazing.  In two days of going to gun stores after work so far i saw a marlin 336 in 35 remington that really caught my eye.  The wood finish/lacquer is chipping off (no cracks gouges or anything that could keep this from being refinished and look great), there is some surface rust on the receiver but its 160 with a cheap mounted scope.   I know its far from a sporterized mauser but it looked like some elbow grease could really make that marlin gun look amazing and it would enable me to save some money for a good scope.  I also looked at a British SMLE MK III 303 today that looked like it could make a nice rifle.  This will be my first centerfire and first used gun so I'm a little slow to pull the trigger on anything since I don't have the expertise to really judge a good used rifle.  All I know is that if I get the lever action now, I will be keeping my eyes open everyday for a mauser to rebuild for next year's season.


----------



## Clemson (Nov 14, 2008)

$160 for a Marlin 336 in 35 Rem is a good price if the rifle is fully functional.  The cosmetics can be worked on as a Spring project.  Hunt with it now.

Wait for a Mauser to build a sporter on.  The M48 and 24/47 are good actions.  In the past year I have rebarreled them to 308, 338 Federal, 257 Roberts, and 7x57, and I am only a part-time gunsmith!

Clemson


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought the 336 on Thursday.  Action is smooth and didnt see anything wrong functionally.  It's my first rifle.  Unfortunately I have to show some utilities bills before I can pick it up.  As soon as I get it i will clean it up, hunt with it the rest of the season and then tear it apart jan 1st.  I'm planning on redoing the wood and refinishing the metal.  I have a BSA deer hunter scope 2.5 x 20mm that I will put on it till I get some better optics.  Too bad I didn't have it yesterday, I had a nice buck just out of shotgun slug range standing broadside for a minute that I would have liked to


----------



## scott.branham (Nov 17, 2008)

how do i tell what kind of sks i have


----------



## njanear (Nov 18, 2008)

scott.branham said:


> how do i tell what kind of sks i have



Great place to start:  http://forums.gunboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 19, 2008)

thomasr said:


> My sporterized Yugo 24/47 is now my favorite hunting rifle.  Here's the thread about my adventures.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=119489
> 
> Only thing about the Yugos is that they are a mid-length cartridge.  If you're thinking about re-barreling and turning it into another caliber, .243, .308, 7mm-08 are some that will work. It's a lot of work and effort to turn them into a long length caliber like 30-06, .270 for example.  All that said there's absolutely nothing wrong with the good ole 8mm.  Great whitetail and hog round.




I believe that the mid length Yugos and Czechs can easily accomodate the 284 class rounds.  6.5-284, 284Win (7mm), 30-284 are the most common.


----------



## wildcatt (Nov 24, 2008)

*sporterizing*

there are a number of places to buy synthetic stocks,their drop ins.
thats the cheapest way.a Savage 110 is a very accurate rifle and can be rebarreled if case base is same by undoing the nut and screwing out the barrel.they automaticly headspace.


----------

